# accurate Stingray top tube decals



## videoranger (Nov 13, 2022)

Is there a reason some talented individual cannot produce accurate top tube decals for Stingrays? Bicycle bones decals are well made, but they are not accurate as to star and script details. Can some one help!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2022)

I really don’t understand why bicycle bones decals are not even close. It seems the accuracy has declined in the last 3-4 years.


----------



## LEA17 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hello,
For those of us - ok maybe just me, lol.
Can you upload some comparison photos showing right & wrong please?
TIA,
Regards,
Jack


----------



## videoranger (Nov 16, 2022)

the repop pictured on bottom of first pic has thicker letters with less fine detail. the stars are rounded at the tips. OK for 10 feet away, but look wrong as you get a close look. The repops are from Bicycle Bones. A good vendor, but the Stingray top tube decals are OK, not great.


----------



## ALBreeze (Nov 16, 2022)

Yes I agree, the decals are bigger and out of the lines not crisp.


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 16, 2022)

videoranger said:


> View attachment 1733302
> 
> View attachment 1733304
> 
> ...



Very nice up close photos for comparison. Nothing like OEM.
Thank you!

PS, do I see bronze flecks in the Original paint / decal bike? What year is this Stingray?


----------



## furyus (Nov 16, 2022)

This is why I’m not very fond of restored bikes. I’d rather have a mechanically sound survivor that looks worn out, even if most/all of the original decals are faded, damaged or missing completely. That’s my .02 cents without adjusting for inflation.


----------



## LEA17 (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you for the extremely good example of what you're talking about.
What are your thoughts on using a stencil and painting instead of decals?
Regards,
Jack


----------



## videoranger (Nov 17, 2022)

I would stick with decals. Printing an accurate water transfer could be done if you can come up with the right art work. The clear part of the decal would also need to be as original to look right. The Stingrays in the pictures are both 67's. With the early Rays you can see a slight crazing of the translucent top coat that appears as the paint ages when viewed up close in bright light. It helps to ID the original paint bikes. Both of the bikes in my pics are original paint. One had very nice paint and decals; the other had nice paint, but poor top tube decals. Chain guards can be re-stenciled to look great and fork darts can be done with accurate paint mask. Top tubes really need a well done water slide decal to look as original.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Nov 17, 2022)

They could make their own art but they are lazy….you have to do tge screen art by hand and Not use computers…


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2022)

I know these aren't Sting Ray related, but they really show the gawd awful quality of the Schwinn Approved decals on the market today.


----------

